# Lisbon airport to Lourinha



## Ghal

Hi All,
I was thinking of travelling from Lisbon airport to Lourinha using the bus/coach.

So just wondering if any of your kind folks had experience of doing the same or similar journey.
In particular I would appreciate info on:
- getting from the airport to the coach station (taxi or bus)?
- is there a site that publishes the bus timetables?
- how to buy the ticket (can I do this online in advance)?
- is it relatively straight forward to find your way around the coach station?
- how do you find the coaches (comfy, tatty, safe)?
- how's their timekeeping?

Also info on indicative costs gratefully received.
Thanks in advance for any info you can share.


----------



## canoeman

Airport Link, shuttle every 30 mins
Página Conteudo Aeroporto Lisboa

Rede Express link ---Rede Nacional de Expressos---
timetable & prices, you can buy online up to 14 days in advance
---Rede Nacional de Expressos---

Coaches great, also trains, and yes they do run to time


----------



## siobhanwf

If you are worried about being taken for a ride by the taxi driver you can get more info and purchase a Taxi Voucher at the Tourism Information Counter in the airport's Arrivals Hall.


----------



## siobhanwf

The buses at Lisbon Airport are those of the city bus network only.

The buses to Lourinha leave from the Campo Grande bus terminal in Lisbon, not the airport.

The timetable for those buses can be seen here

07:00 08:10 1 Rede Expressos	
08:30 09:40 1 Rede Expressos	
10:00 11:10 1 Rede Expressos	
11:45 12:55 1 Rede Expressos	
12:30 13:40 1 Rede Expressos	
13:30 14:40 1 Rede Expressos	
15:45 16:55 1 Rede Expressos	
17:00 18:10 1 Rede Expressos	
18:30 19:40 1 Rede Expressos	
19:30 20:40 1 Rede Expressos

As there is no direct bus between the airport and Campo Grande, I recommend you take a taxi (it's about 2 miles) to pick up the bus. The cost is approx €7. There is a small extra charge if you have a suitcase.
The cost of the bus you can find at ---Rede Nacional de Expressos--- and work you way through the booking.
I know the cost from Rio Maior is €7 one way


----------



## Ghal

Thanks for the info Siobanwf and Canoeman much appreciated will try the coach next time..


----------

